# The Louisiana Reptile & Exotic Animal Expo



## bacaraj (Oct 10, 2008)

New Orleans reptile show in Westwego on the 15&16 of November at the Alario Center. Last one was pretty good. Here is the link for more info http://www.gilaproductions.com/no/nomain.html


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 9, 2008)

bacaraj said:


> New Orleans reptile show in Westwego on the 15&16 of November at the Alario Center. Last one was pretty good. Here is the link for more info http://www.gilaproductions.com/no/nomain.html



Bump...That is this weekend coming up. Is there anyone going to the show that will be passing thru southern Mississippi? I would like to go but don't want to go alone.
Patsy


----------



## bacaraj (Nov 11, 2008)

Sent you a PM I'll be there Sat.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 14, 2008)

bacaraj said:


> Sent you a PM I'll be there Sat.



Messaged you back
Patsy


----------

